# My dog Daisy has a horrible habit of smacking and licking her lips (annoying!)



## justinofdoom (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello everyone. My Shih-poo, Daisy, whom I love very much has a very annoying habit. When my wife and I are in bed sleeping, we let Daisy sleep with us because she is so cuddly and soft. Often enough, she will start licking her lips, or smacking her lips together. She has always been a dog who licks people.....or anything, but imagine you trying to lick jelly off of your lip, this is how I would compare her action. Not that it bothers us, but the SOUND is the most annoying sound I have ever heard. It's like the sound of someone who chews their food loudly. Some nights she does it a bunch and some nights not at all. The vet has her on medication for indigestion since she burps a lot and sometimes pukes. I have read that indigestion causes the mouth of a dog to water, and maybe that is why she is doing it. I don't want to ask the vet to up her dose of her indigestion medication not knowing if that is the cause of the problem. Has anyone else ever had a similar problem with their dog doing this?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a dog that did that....for a while after going to bed, she would lick and smack her lips. Then once she fell asleep, she'd quit. I never did anything about it because, frankly, it didn't bother me. Although she wasn't actually in my bed, just laying beside it on a blanket. I don't really have any solid advice for you though...maybe instead of being drooly, she's a little dry mouthed? I know when my mouth is dry I feel like licking my lips a lot. So maybe try getting her a little drink and see if it helps? I don't think it's something you can "train" her out of. Maybe someone else would know more about that though.


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

justinofdoom said:


> The vet has her on medication for indigestion since *she burps a lot* and *sometimes pukes*.


What do you feed her? The problem might be related to her diet?


----------

